#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## Nitisha0118

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT*

1960 ; CONVERTED TO NIT : 2002

*CONNECTIVITY
*Nearest Airport : Raja Bhoj Airport, Bhopal
Distance from Airport : 16km
Nearest Railway Station : Bhopal Habibganj Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 5km
Next Nearest Railway Station : Bhopal Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 8km

*CAMPUS FACILITIES*


Girls HostelBoys HostelLibarySportsWi-FiParkCanteen

*MODE OF ADMISSION

*One needs to qualify JEE (MAIN), where weightage to this Examination is 60% and to XII Board Examination Result is 40%. Admissions are on the basis of the rank in JEE (Main).

*B.TECH

*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMaterials Science and Metallurgical Engineering

*ALL SEATS
*
*Branch*
*Seats*
*State Quota*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Chemical Engineering
31
Madhya Pradesh

Civil Engineering
46
Madhya Pradesh

Computer Science and Engineering
92
Madhya Pradesh

Electrical Engineering
54
Madhya Pradesh

Electronics and Communication Engineering
70
Madhya Pradesh

Mechanical Engineering
85
Madhya Pradesh

Materials Science and Metallurgical Engineering
31
Madhya Pradesh

Chemical Engineering
31
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Civil Engineering
46
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Computer Science and Engineering
92
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Electrical Engineering
54
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Electronics and Communication Engineering
69
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Mechanical Engineering
85
Other than Madhya Pradesh

Materials Science and Metallurgical Engineering
31
Other than Madhya Pradesh



*FEE STRUCTURE

INSTITUTE FEE

**Day Scholar*

*Fee Break-up*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
₹35,000

Other fees
₹9,655

*Total*
*₹44,655*



*Hosteler*

*Fee Break-up*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
₹35,000

Other fees
₹13,105

*Total*
*₹48,105*



*PLACEMENTS

*HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED
Rs. 24 Lakhs per Annum


AVERAGE PACKAGE OFFERED
Rs. 6.5 Lakhs per Annum

*PLACEMENTS STATISTICS

**Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

AAKASH INSTITUTE
5.7

ACC Concrete
4.5

ALLEN
4

Amazon
22

Amdocs
4.8

Analytics Quotient
5.5

Angelique Internationals
3.5

APPLIED MATERIALS
(Info not available)

Ashok Leyland
3.35 lpa(6.53 in 2nd year)

AVIZVA
5.185

BAJAJ AUTO
7.7

BARCLAYS
8

Bharti Infratel
5 + Perks

BORL
45k per month

BPCL
11

BRAHMOS AEROSPACE
9.67

CAPILLARY TECHNOLOGIES
5.6

C-DOT
9.3

Chambal Fertilizers
4.5 lpa (7 lpa after 1st year)

Codenation
24

CROMPTON GREAVES
5.5

DESL ENERGY
(Info not available)

DRDO
(Info not available)

Drishtisoft
16.8

ERA INFRA
3.1

EXL SERVICE
11 lpa for 2 years

FUTURES FIRST
9.2

Ginger Webs
3

GLOBAL ANALYTICS
10.2

Godrej & Boyce
3.6 lpa (5 lpa after training)

HEIDELBERG CEMENT
5

HERO MOTOCORP
6.5

Hewlett Packard
6.5 lpa + 50k Joining bonus

Hindalco
5

Honda cars India Limited
40k per month + Incentives

IBM
3.47 lpa + Variable Compomnent

IDEA CELLULAR
5

IDEAL 21st Century Competitions Pvt. Ltd.
5

INCTURE TECHNOLOGIES
4.5

INFOEDGE
6.7

INOPLEXUS
5.5

ITTIAM
7.75

JSW
4.25

KEC limited
4.5 + Retention bonus

L&T ECC
5.2

L&T HED
4.8

L&T IES
3

Magneti Marelli
4

Mahindra
5.3

MARUTI SUZUKI
6.5

Meccademia
10

Morgan Stanley
13.5

Musigma
18 lakhs in 3 years

NARYANA GROUP
4

NOKIA SIEMENS NETWORKS
6.5

OFSS
5.6

Oracle
8

POLARIS
4.5

RAMCO
5

Reliance jio infocom
5

Resonance Eduventures Pvt. Ltd
40k per month

Saint Gobain
5.75

Snapdeal
15

SRF Limited
5

SRIJAN
3

TATA MOTORS
6.16

Tek Systems
6

Unisys
5.5

Uttam Galva Steels Ltd.
3

VCONSTRUCT
5.3

VERIZON
5.1

Zensar Technologies
4

ZS ASSOCIATES
7.2





CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS) : 
*Quota* 
*Institute Name* 
*Branch name* 
*Open Rank* 
*Open(PwD) Rank* 
*OBC Rank* 
*OBC(PwD) Rank* 
*SC Rank* 
*SC(PwD) Rank* 
*ST Rank* 
*ST(PwD) Rank* 

*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Architecture 
2379 
4454 
48141 
48141 
5695 
8024 
0 
0 
12509 
18215 
0 
0 
21021 
27567 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Architecture 
1700 
2820 
74777 
74777 
3425 
5628 
0 
0 
8503 
12595 
0 
0 
16634 
22871 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Chemical Engineering 
17215 
19872 
632288 
632288 
31245 
34960 
881353 
881353 
94291 
123502 
0 
0 
208421 
253204 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Chemical Engineering 
14322 
16567 
285349 
285349 
19607 
24318 
400862 
400862 
79307 
95782 
0 
0 
149192 
167118 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Civil Engineering 
5832 
18341 
488567 
488567 
25316 
30995 
0 
0 
66789 
97670 
0 
0 
67862 
154793 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Civil Engineering 
11281 
14094 
250830 
250830 
15853 
18179 
0 
0 
53213 
78219 
0 
0 
50658 
74312 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Computer Science & Engineering 
2825 
10264 
104325 
104325 
10329 
21719 
385204 
445285 
51189 
84897 
808117 
808117 
55075 
165337 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Computer Science & Engineering 
1461 
7436 
148596 
148596 
7618 
12798 
229904 
247540 
47637 
68884 
306806 
306806 
83785 
127258 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Electrical Engineering 
7532 
16521 
323358 
323358 
23146 
28395 
0 
0 
57625 
103841 
0 
0 
152604 
172924 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Electrical Engineering 
8016 
11490 
235786 
235786 
11704 
16523 
0 
0 
39748 
69307 
0 
0 
83085 
93750 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
10237 
14806 
152474 
152474 
21876 
31610 
0 
0 
61382 
101538 
0 
0 
162001 
209370 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
5347 
9222 
270966 
270966 
10495 
15403 
0 
0 
63740 
79401 
0 
0 
86469 
112151 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Materials Science & Metal Engineering 
19567 
24866 
0 
0 
32725 
40219 
0 
0 
125137 
140463 
0 
0 
229761 
276832 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Materials Science & Metal Engineering 
18435 
23346 
0 
0 
25871 
32810 
0 
0 
99024 
138646 
0 
0 
204686 
228376 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Mechanical Engineering 
4076 
14330 
80562 
80562 
15454 
23734 
711813 
711813 
25793 
90519 
396960 
396960 
96945 
155978 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Mechanical Engineering 
5796 
11077 
142436 
142436 
11319 
15305 
255167 
255167 
34380 
71960 
355038 
355038 
56800 
87356 
0 
0 

HS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Planning 
4611 
6367 
0 
0 
7979 
9000 
0 
0 
17033 
24459 
0 
0 
30609 
34841 
0 
0 

OS 
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal 
Planning 
3023 
4159 
0 
0 
6330 
7106 
0 
0 
15072 
16222 
0 
0 
21175 
23669 
0 
0








  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Gandhinagar, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

